# I'm gonna be published!



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Alright, so this really wouldn't be considered a real triumph, but maybe a little one. In this past Sunday's paper they were asking for people to send in experiences riding the T (subway), and so me, being bored, sent in one of my most aggravating experiences. And, whaddaya know, they're going to publish it this Sunday! So that's where the little triumph comes in, having my name printed for all to see. It's a little scary. :lol


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

that's awesome!! congrats!!! :boogie


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

sweet 

scan it for us?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

weeee!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

pentagon said:


> sweet
> 
> scan it for us?


Sure! But it may be in the online edition, and then I could just post a link and save myself some time. :lol


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

Wow, we got a writer among us, not a lot of people can say that accomplishment. 
:clap


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yay! Good for you.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

That's so awesomely neat. I hope to get published someday, for something.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats!
:yay


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome! :banana


----------



## sangha (May 9, 2006)

Awesome!!

Do you realize that you are now immortal? Your letter will go into the Library of Congress, and 100 years from now some student is going to research Boston's mass transit system and come across your story


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Immortal, huh? :b 

And just to clarify, it's not a real article or anything. I feel I'm getting more credit than I deserve. :lol


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome! hehe, now tell us the story!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I got my own page, I feel special. :lol

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articl ... d_hostage/


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Liked the article. Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Being published is cool, Sheri! 

Way to go - :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool! Good job. Nice read. I got published too on an non-governmental organization news site about my thoughts on education even though I'm not a teacher or educator. Anway. Sorry what happened.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Great story! Congrats. That's my biggest fear when riding trains, well that and falling asleep and missing my stop.


----------

